# tractor insurance??



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I know this is a general question with a lot of determining factors, but what is an average cost for insurance for a new 32 hp tractor (ie. jd 3203)?


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Day timer,

Ummmm..... 

I have a Ford 1920(Close to the 3203) that is rolled into the overall Farm policy, and I think you may have just illustrated my own oversight.

I DUNNO!!!!! 
I'm sure it's somewhere on the policy as a singular item, I just ain't looked!

But if ya don't mind, I will comment that after farting around with the Nincompoops in the insurance industry for too many years, and farming out the bikes to one company each, the Farm Policy to another company, the House to another company, and the cars to another company, and then trying to get several different companys to work together on a theft claim, and in general pulling my fur out......#[email protected]$: 

The Move I made to Farm Bureau for EVERYTHING under one blanket, including personal Liability for another venture of mine,
SAVED me a couple Grand a year, and I ended up with better coverage, better service, and less headaches|!!!

If you have ANY operation that qualifys as agricultural, holler at your local agent.

The support alone is worth switching over.

Best of luck!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

BEWARE of Farm Bureau. Perhaps in your area they operate differently but in my area they are a bunch of crooks! In my area they like to WAY under insure your home and other buildings/belongings. If you try to force the issue to be insured for replacement or near replacement value for your dewellings and property, they will raise your deductible to outrageous levels (in my case when I called BS on insuring my 2800 sq. ft. brick house with a 900 sq. ft. brick double garage for 90,000, the jerk who WAS my agent raised my deductible to over $2500 and would only cover the dwellings for $119,000!) State Farm and Farm Bureau have a very bad reputation for this and paying up when you have a loss so be careful. 

The company I am insured with now charges a little more but they took the time to have me list all of my equipment to include serial #'s on larger items. As I recall, I had my 4410 insured at my other house before I moved and it was covered under my home owner's policy BUT only if it remained on the property which was about 26 acres at that time. I believe it cost an extra $300 to insure but this insurance did not cover things like damage to the tractor if you roll it for instance. It did cover theft, fire, and other damage caused not during use. 

I now have a farm policy and the tractor is covered ONLY while on the farm but is covered against damage during use as well. 

Be advised that some insurance companies may put hp limits or size limits on a tractor they insure. Most home owners policies don't like to cover anything more than a lawn or garden tractor, or perhaps a small compact tractor. When you get up over 25 to 30 hp, sometimes they consider them AG tractors and will only cover them under a farm policy. 

The best insurance out there bar none is USAA but they won't insure farms. frown 

Check with your insurance agent or agency and see if they will cover it under your current home owners or farm policy and pay very close attention as to what is and what is not covered.


----------



## Gulf Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

*insurance*

If this helps any.......I recently purchased an 06 5103 and decided to have the insurance provided through John Deere. At least for the life of the financing, it ran about $100/year. I have'nt had a chance to read over the contract to see exactly what it covers. I guess I need to get on that, just in case.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I used to have everything under Farm Burea until I asked for full replacement insurance on my house and they laughed at me and said NO so I took my house and property to another agent who wrote full replacement on my house and contents if in the event of a fire or something. I did keep my vehicles with Farm Beruea though so I can still have some of there very few perks.


----------

